# Rapido 9048DF electrics



## Cherekee

Hi fellow Rapido's

Since May last year I have had an ongoing problem with my 130 watt solar panel not charging. The Alden regulator has been changed and the two faulty wet cell batteries have been changed to Elcosel 110's. I am still not getting a charge out of the solar panel even though there is 20 amps free voltage at the cable ends I get no more then 5 amps out. I have had the batteries disconected from the van and tried all bl!!dy sorts to get to the bottom of it but my batteries still lose voltage even after the last few days sun with the CBE panel (but no load) switched on. My CBE panel on the van even with the solar panel disconnected shows a positive charge of 1.5 amps and sometimes 2 amps. I suspect the electronic board and panel even when switched off is shorting and taking out more then is able to be put in. My original batteries would only hold about 10 amps before flat. Prior to May last year we wild camped in the Alps for 5 days. I am tearing my hair out. I am going to France at the end of May and will pop into Rapido but I would like to see this thing sorted.Does your light on the oven switch on even with the CBE panel off?

Any ideas please.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Cherekee

Bump


----------



## rogerandveronica

Cherekee - my Rapido 9066DF seems to have very similar electrics......yes, the oven light switches on even when ALL the CBE panel switches are off.

I have 2 x 90Ah wet batteries in hab system. Also I fitted a 130 watt solar panel myself and I have had very good results. Charging at 5 or 6 amps yesterday most of the day.

I do not understand the figures in your post. When the solar Panel is not connected to to the regulator it should give about 20 volts in sunshine, when connected to the regulator and batteries I would expect at best 7 amps in sunshine at this time of year assuming that you are in Guernsey and the batteries are not fully charged already. If charging at 7 amps, it would normally show about 14 volts across the batteries.

If you wish to chat some more please pm me, rogerandveronica


----------



## Coulstock

Not striclty speaking germane to the real issue - but- you can calibrate your CBE panel to give 'reasonable' readings of charge/discharge of the leisure battery. I disconnected my leisure battery and checked the battery discharge on no load ie everything switched off at the CBE panel but the CBE 'power' switch ON (does that make sense !!) . The discharge was of the order of -0.5 amps.

So I reconnected the leisure battrey and calibrated the CBE panel to read -0.5 amps (it had read +1.5 - which as I don't have a solar panel was nonsense.)

I now get 'sensible' readings at my CBE when I add loads e.g water pump running, cooker hood fans, lights etc - and when I switch all these off it returns to -0.5 amps - so I'm happy with that 

I can PM you if you don't have that nice little multi-lingual CBE book to calibrate your CBE -even setting it to a starting point of -0.5 apms would be sensible.

I'm going to add an 85W panel at some point but I want it fully integrated 'into' my CBE system ie not just plugged into the terminals of my leisure battery. You could presumable answer this - if your not on EHU and the CBE panel has a + ve charge presumable the solar panel icon on the CBE panel illuminates -is that a correct assumption ?

Harry


----------



## Cherekee

Thank you both for your input. I will check the CBE and get back later.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Cherekee

Hi again,

Just to let you know I have recalibrated the CBE panel to read zero with every thing off ( I have the little book thank you Harry). I have 12.7 volts on both my batteries which had a run last night and have had time to settle down. I have put a load on the batteries by running the extract fan and radio and the discharge goes up to 3.5 amps and back to zero when switched off.

I have reconnected the Alden panel/regulator and will wait to see if I get any improvement BUT =============

I am not showing any more then 12.7 volts at the battery input from the regulator (you suggest it should show 14v.) This has always been the problem. I wounder if my new regulator SBS180 is also faulty.I am showing 19.9 volts from the solar panel at the moment.

Can any one confirm the correct order to connect the batteries to the regulator as I understand this is important.

Cheers

Alan

I may PM you 2 later.


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Harry,
I have been unable to work out how to get my solar panel amp readings to come up on the CBE display. I have asked Wokingham if they could help, and they said it can't be done, but I am sure there is a way to do it.
There is a terminal in the main control box with a solar panel icon, but I don't know what you would connect to it. If you have any sucess with this perhaps you could let me know.
On our previous Rapido 775F the solar panel would charge the van battery when the leisures were full, through the CBE controller. This doesn't happen either on the new one.

Hi Alan,
Is your Alden regulator connected to the main control box or just to the batteries? I am using an off the shelf regulator, is there anything different on the Alden one to allow it to connect to the CBE system?
Colin


----------



## Cherekee

Colin,

The solar panal comes direct to the reg and then straight to the + on one of my 2 110a batteries. The - is connected to the neg on 1 battery.

Alan


----------



## rogerandveronica

Sorry to ask silly questions, but is the Alden unit set up to "ACID" with the "switches" on the top right hand corner of the unit? I assume that Elecsol batteries are normal wet cell construction and the setting should therefore be "ACID". Good Luck, Roger


----------



## Cherekee

Roger,

The acid settings are correct. The sun has been out all afternoon and the battery is still reading 12.7 volts.

I will get it sorted at the Rapido agent in Rennes. I think it is a faulty new regulator. I found an adjustment pot inside the regulator but loath to touch as do not know what it does.

Thanks for all your input

Alan


----------



## Cherekee

Harry,

Sorry forgot to answer your question. No the solar icon does not show as it goes straight to the battery.

Alan


----------



## Coulstock

Alan

Good luck in Rennes - thanks for taking the time to answer my question

Harry


----------



## Jean-Luc

camoyboy said:


> There is a terminal in the main control box with a solar panel icon, but I don't know what you would connect to it. If you have any sucess with this perhaps you could let me know.
> On our previous Rapido 775F the solar panel would charge the van battery when the leisures were full, through the CBE controller.


 don't have my CBE manual with me but if memory serves me right there are connections for input from a solar panel on the unit. I would expect the connections are for the output from the solar regulator. If connected this way the charge should show on the display unit and would also look after the engine battery in the same way as output from the mains charger does.


----------



## joedenise

when you reconnect the wires to the system you should conect the regulator to the batteries first then connect the solar panel to the reg.

joe


----------



## rogerandveronica

I have looked at my CBE manual and...yes, terminal post "30" on page 28 of the manual (edition 21.11.2005) provides a suitable connection for the solar panel and regulator.

I have now connected my solar panel and regulator as above but the CBE panel does not give an indication that the solar panel is working other than by looking at the current (amps). The manual says that it does charge the chassis battery when required.

Thanks to previous posts for making me read the manual properly.

I note that on page 28, connection number 28 (B+) says it should be connected to the battery "negative". THIS IS WRONG, IT SHOULD BE "POSITIVE". The french language version on page 8 is correct. 

rogerandvderonica


----------



## Koppersbeat

Alan,
Hope you get sorted at Bonjour Caravaning ,Rennes.

We were there last week getting our oven fitted.They have got our old 9048 for sale there.

They are very busy at the moment and will not see you without an appointment.I assume you know that their electrical accessories are fitted by Laboh Electronique the firm that is next door but one to them.
We called in to them on spec to ask them to put the bleep on our Meta Alarm fitted by them and even though it was only a 5 minute job they would have preferred us to go back the following day.

Good luck Helen


----------



## Cherekee

Helen,

Hi and thanks for you message. I am going to use the van at a local club camp on Guernsey this w/e and will wild camp without hookup to check my new batteries and also to find out if the solar panel kicks in (which I doubt). We are then away to Brittany in the middle of May when I will have made an appointment with Bonjour to get it sorted once and for all.

I am going to them after your previous recommendation and of course its an easy trip from St Malo for me.

Hope you enjoy your new Rapido. A bit smaller but looks a nice van on their website. I am very pleased with my van apart from the solar panel

cheers

Alan


----------



## Coulstock

rogerandveronica said:


> I have looked at my CBE manual and...yes, terminal post "30" on page 28 of the manual (edition 21.11.2005) provides a suitable connection for the solar panel and regulator.
> 
> I have now connected my solar panel and regulator as above but the CBE panel does not give an indication that the solar panel is working other than by looking at the current (amps). The manual says that it does charge the chassis battery when required.
> 
> Thanks to previous posts for making me read the manual properly.
> 
> I note that on page 28, connection number 28 (B+) says it should be connected to the battery "negative". THIS IS WRONG, IT SHOULD BE "POSITIVE". The french language version on page 8 is correct.
> 
> rogerandvderonica


I agree with the conclusions of 'rogeransveronica' reference the CBE manuals - my edition (2003) has the same 'English' errors albeit page numbering is slightly different and as stated the French section is correct in respect of B2 + ve connection. My reading of the manuals confirm that Terminal 30 is the correct point to connect the +ve output of the solar panel regulator. It also worth noting that this is also a point for connecting an external battery charger (as stated in the CBE Manual (French section ) - not as convenient as just clipping it onto the battery terminals but connection of a battery charger to Termiinal 30 would validate the CBE Control Panel B2 (Leisure) battery charge/discharge reading. Connection at this point should also allow B1 ( Engine) battery charging when the B2 battery is fully charged as currently happens when your on EHU.

Hope Cherekee lets us know the conclusion of their solar panel problem

Harry


----------



## Cherekee

Don't worry I will. As Bamber used to say "I've started so i'll finish' or maybe you are to young to remember. I will know more after this w/e but if it does not do its "thing" then it will be the begining of June when I get back from France hopefully sorted by Rapido at Rennes.

Cheers

Alan

Wild camped at the local site for 3 days this w/e with no hookup. Batteries were fine with voltage dropping to 12.5 which is about 80% but the solar regulator refused to help out so i will now arrange a visit to Rapido at Rennes.

I will let you know what happens when I get back in June.
Alan


----------



## Cherekee

We seem to have an interloper in our Rapido Electrics thread.

As an addition to my Solar repair the garage in Rennes is busy so cannot do when I am there so now looking for some where else.

Alan


----------



## Koppersbeat

Alan,

Try www.laboh.com they are the specialist fitters.

Helen


----------



## Cherekee

Hi fellow Rapido owners,

So finally a successful conclusion to my Solar Panel problem after 14 months.

To surmise so far,

May 2009 panel failed to work.
Sep 2009 new regulator fitted at Highbridge Caravans (no change),
Oct 2009 panel system checked at Vanbitz (suspected faulty batteries no charge for very quick look on my way to Weymouth),
Jan 2010 batteries changed for Elecsol due to previous suspect tests by local battery company (no change),

July 2010,
Booked into Vanbitz who checked panel and suspected faulty Alden panel but was not able to replace under warrenty as they did not supply so advised to contact Highbridge Caravans. Did not charge for their work (very nice gesture by Eddie) but we bought a new flat hose as a thank you.
Drove up the road to Highbridge who when told the saga were happy to get things sorted (maybe last Sep would have been a better time) and sent me to Nick at Adventure Motorhomes around the corner (who fitted it 2 years ago anyway). He could not work out why it was not working either but suggested we unglue from roof and check the underneath of the panel.

Upside down on the roof for all to see were 2 burnt out cable ends in the connection panel. He repaired by cutting out the naff Alden connection Block (since modified on newer panels) and remaking the connections. Panel charging tests were excellent so reglued and screwed back.

So sorted at last. Voltage was able to pass down the cable but any current was tracking to earth.

Anyway thanks all for your input.

Alan


----------

